# New Lifetime Elite Qualification Requirements



## Mr. Vker (Dec 17, 2012)

For once, something got easier. No "time in program" requirement any more. Here's the rest. I am Plat. now. But have just earned Lifetime Gold.  

Lifetime Milestones

• Platinum Elite: 750 nights + 2 million points
• Gold Elite: 500 nights + 1.6 million points
• Silver Elite: 250 nights + 1.2 million points

Thread on Marriott Insiders:
http://www.rewards-insiders.marriott.com/message/67585#67585


----------



## dualrated2 (Dec 18, 2012)

They certainly made a big reduction in the nights required for lifetime elite status.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 18, 2012)

I assume the number of points is what you have earned, not just what you have unused in your account?

Brian


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 18, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> I assume the number of points is what you have earned, not just what you have unused in your account?
> 
> Brian


That is correct.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 18, 2012)

That's a huge reduction in the requirements come January 1st.  I guess they won’t need to send out new cards for a lot of folks now.  Good cost savings but I don't understand why they have lowered the requirements so much.

The only benefit to this status is not having to re-qualify each year.  This makes leaving Marriott for Starwood or Hilton that much easier once this level is reached.

Interesting decision.....


----------



## ArBravesFan (Dec 18, 2012)

*Not confirmed*

I just called Marriott Rewards and they had no information about the reduction in nights required for Lifetime Status.  Does anyone have any offical Marriott confirmation?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 18, 2012)

ArBravesFan said:


> I just called Marriott Rewards and they had no information about the reduction in nights required for Lifetime Status.  Does anyone have any offical Marriott confirmation?



The thread I linked is a Marriott run website. The Requirements posting was made by Marriott. That's official. Its new and may not have filtered down. It also doesn't begin until Jan. 1 or Feb 1. (Can't remember which.) Likely Feb 1 as that's when they update everyone's status.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 18, 2012)

I can see on marriottrewards.com how many total nights I have, but how do I determine how many total points I have?


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 18, 2012)

Steve A said:


> I can see on marriottrewards.com how many total nights I have, but how do I determine how many total points I have?



You have to call Marriott to get that number.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 18, 2012)

This is great news.  My husband is now lifetime platinum, or will be in January.  Under the current requirements, it would have taken him another year to reach lifetime platinum status.  As of January 1, we never have to worry about his status again.  This is a wonderful Christmas present from Marriott.  

I don't see any reason to seek out other hotel chains where we would receive zero benefits.  If possible, we will always stay at a Marriott to get the guaranteed platinum benefits we're entitled to.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 18, 2012)

FYI: Marriott Insiders just said the link in their post is not active yet. It will be when the new requirements are in effect.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 18, 2012)

BarbS said:


> This is great news.  My husband is now lifetime platinum, or will be in January.  Under the current requirements, it would have taken him another year to reach lifetime platinum status.  As of January 1, we never have to worry about his status again.  This is a wonderful Christmas present from Marriott.
> 
> I don't see any reason to seek out other hotel chains where we would receive zero benefits.  If possible, we will always stay at a Marriott to get the guaranteed platinum benefits we're entitled to.



I agree if someone travels infrequently it's better to stay with Marriott, but to the frequent business traveler, once the lifetime status is achieved there is no additional incentive to continue.

Lifetime status on 2 or 3 different rewards programs are better than all the eggs in one basket.  This has been proven over the years as the Marriott lifetime status requirements has changed so many times over the last 30 years and it will change again for sure.

I still remember all those lifetime PLTs who were so upset when Marriott changed the requirements last time to include a 12 year program requirement.

Same goes for the Airline and Credit Card rewards programs.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got 558 nights, but I'm probably WAY short on the number of points, since I stayed the majority of those nights in Residence Inns with half point value. I'd probably be lucky if I've accumulated 500K points.

Sheila


----------



## Steve A (Dec 18, 2012)

More than enough points for platinum elite, 2.75 million, but only silver in terms of nights, 438. I might make it to gold over the next two years. Do they count bonus nights like for spending over x amount on your Marriott credit card?


----------



## ArBravesFan (Dec 18, 2012)

*Official*

I just called the MR Platinum Elite line and the rep confirmed the reduction in required points.  
Since I am at 697 nights and 2 1/2 million points, this is awesome news!:whoopie:

Here is the email she forwarded to me:

Subject: Lifetime requirement criteria changes 


_Hey folks,

There is an exciting new change to the Lifetime Elite status
requirements!

The changes to the criteria for the Lifetime Elite statuses will be as
follows:

* Platinum Elite: 750 lifetime nights + 2 million lifetime points

* Gold Elite: 500 lifetime nights + 1.6 million lifetime points

* Silver Elite: 250 lifetime nights + 1.2 million lifetime points

The "12 years in the program" requirement is gone, as well as "one year
at membership level".

This great new change will begin on 1/1/2013. We're unable to add this
info to MySource at this time, hence this email. 

Please let your Team Facilitator, Supervisor, or Manager know if you
have any questions.

Thanks,

John Lott
ICS Manager
Ext. 3284149_


----------



## jme (Dec 18, 2012)

I also called, and to confirm, program does take effect January 1, 2013. 

When and if someone reaches both criteria of nights and points, they *immediately* become Lifetime Elite Members in whatever qualifying status level------i.e., no waiting until end of year, etc. 

with 616 nights and 3,141,050 points, I've got another good year or so before I get there to Platinum Lifetime.  Perks are nice, but it's not something I'm jumping up and down over. Won't affect us all that much. I think we should win a free world trip or something......LOL.


----------



## jont (Dec 18, 2012)

jme said:


> I also called, and to confirm, program does take effect January 1, 2013.
> 
> When and if someone reaches both criteria of nights and points, they *immediately* become Lifetime Elite Members in whatever qualifying status level------i.e., no waiting until end of year, etc.
> 
> with 616 nights and 3,141,050 points, I've got another good year or so before I get there to Platinum Lifetime.  Perks are nice, but it's not something I'm jumping up and down over. Won't affect us all that much. I think we should win a free world trip or something......LOL.



Another trip??? When will you have the time to take it? LOL
And those 134 nites till 750, I'm betting you'll get there sometime next year.
i'm still trying to get to elite silver. 

talk to you soon my friend.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! What a great change. I had about given up hope, but with 733 nights and over 4 million points, I'm almost there. Early 2013 for sure.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Dec 18, 2012)

Sweet new deal...Thanks Marriott! 

I'm currently just over 2 million points and 706 nites...will be over 750 and thus Lifetime Platinum before end of 2013. 

Safe Travels 

bbb


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 18, 2012)

ArBravesFan said:


> I just called the MR Platinum Elite line and the rep confirmed the reduction in required points.
> Since I am at 697 nights and 2 1/2 million points, this is awesome news!:whoopie:
> 
> Here is the email she forwarded to me:
> ...



I can't believe you doubted me! If you read it on the internet-its true! :rofl:


----------



## JoeMO (Dec 21, 2012)

*Upgrading Status*

This is great news!

Does anyone know if you can upgrade after being awarded a status?  I am eligible for Gold Lifetime and am applying for it now.  I am a couple of years away from having enough points for Platinum.  Can I upgrade from Gold to Platinum after having Gold, or should I wait until I have enough for Platinum.  I don't want to get stuck in one status.

Some additional information - they sometimes referr to lifetime status as emeritus status.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 21, 2012)

JoeMO said:


> This is great news!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can upgrade after being awarded a status?  I am eligible for Gold Lifetime and am applying for it now.  I am a couple of years away from having enough points for Platinum.  Can I upgrade from Gold to Platinum after having Gold, or should I wait until I have enough for Platinum.  I don't want to get stuck in one status.
> 
> ...



You can't apply for the lifetime status, it is awarded automatically after you have reached the minimum requirements threshold.

The lifetime status gives you no additional benefits other than not having to re-qualify each year.


----------



## RandR (Dec 21, 2012)

That's great.  Got the nights for Gold but still 286,000 points away.  Since everything counts it should only take a couple more years.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 21, 2012)

JoeMO said:


> This is great news!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can upgrade after being awarded a status?  I am eligible for Gold Lifetime and am applying for it now.  I am a couple of years away from having enough points for Platinum.  Can I upgrade from Gold to Platinum after having Gold, or should I wait until I have enough for Platinum.  I don't want to get stuck in one status.
> 
> ...





FractionalTraveler said:


> You can't apply for the lifetime status, it is awarded automatically after you have reached the minimum requirements threshold.
> 
> The lifetime status gives you no additional benefits other than not having to re-qualify each year.



The way I read Joe's question is, once he qualifies for Gold will he still be eligible for Plat when/if he eventually reaches those further qualifications?  I'd guess that if you're already Lifetime Silver and reach the Gold requirements you'd then be designated as Lifetime Gold, and same for Gold to Plat etc.  Do I have that correct?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 21, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> The way I read Joe's question is, once he qualifies for Gold will he still be eligible for Plat when/if he eventually reaches those further qualifications?  I'd guess that if you're already Lifetime Silver and reach the Gold requirements you'd then be designated as Lifetime Gold, and same for Gold to Plat etc.  Do I have that correct?



Yes, this is my understanding as well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2012)

With only leisure travel, we will never reach any of these levels. Perhaps silver, but we get that already with the CC.


----------



## kjd (Dec 21, 2012)

*question*

Just checked mine with Marriott.  Have 1.6 million lifetime points due to pre-construction purchases many years ago.  Qualifies for Gold.  However, I only have 361 nights stays.  Need to get to 500 for lifetime Gold.  

As you know you may accumulate nights from the use of the credit card.
My question is: 

Do the extra nights accumulated from use of the Marriott Premier credit card count toward the 500 stays or is it only the actual nights at a Marriott hotel or a timeshare that count?  

Thanks for any help.


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 22, 2012)

*CC nights count*



kjd said:


> Just checked mine with Marriott.  Have 1.6 million lifetime points due to pre-construction purchases many years ago.  Qualifies for Gold.  However, I only have 361 nights stays.  Need to get to 500 for lifetime Gold.
> 
> As you know you may accumulate nights from the use of the credit card.
> My question is:
> ...



I've only had a few actual hotel nights this year, but my lifetime nights have definitely increased this year due to my Black Marriott card spending.  I wouldn't be close to the requirements if I didn't have the black card and all of the bonuses.  

Also I sent an e-mail to the Marriott guest services and this is what I got:

The details of the new requirement changes have not been released yet. We anticipate the change to be valid in early 2013.

Emeritus Platinum status is offered after the following qualifications are met:

Guest has been a member of Marriott Rewards program for 12 years, with at least one year at Platinum Elite.
Guest has stayed 1,000 nights over the history of the Marriott Rewards account.
Guest has accrued 2,000,000 total points earned during the history of the account.

For Gold, the night requirement is 800 nights and the point requirement is 1,600,000.

For Silver, the night requirement is 600 nights and the point requirement is 1,200,000.

There is no way to request this status unless all the qualifications have been met.

To date, your Marriott Rewards account reflects 13 years as a member, 796 lifetime Elite nights, and 1,984,208 total points accumulated.

Please note once a member achieves a given Emeritus status, it will not be reflected on their account unless the requirements for that equivalent Elite status cease to be met.  For example, if your account status is Platinum Elite, and you achieve Emeritus Platinum status, your account will continue to reflect Platinum Elite status until you no longer fulfill the requirements to renew the Platinum status.

They didn't give the details of the new program, but did acknowledge something is up.   

Overall this is good, as I now qualify for Platinum and should be able to hit the 2M points mark this year with a few nights and my credit card charges.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 22, 2012)

kjd said:


> Just checked mine with Marriott.  Have 1.6 million lifetime points due to pre-construction purchases many years ago.  Qualifies for Gold.  However, I only have 361 nights stays.  Need to get to 500 for lifetime Gold.
> 
> As you know you may accumulate nights from the use of the credit card.
> My question is:
> ...



Yes, all the nights count toward your current elite status and your lifetime status, including the 15 nights you get each year from your Marriott credit card, and the 1 night you get for each $3,000 charged to your card.  Also, your rollover nights count.  So those rollover nights really count twice, once in the year you accumulate them, and again when they roll over to the next year.


----------



## steve b (Dec 22, 2012)

*Here's a Question*

Once you achieve lifetime gold, Do you need only 25 elite nights each year to reach the 75 total nights for Platinum?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 22, 2012)

steve b said:


> Once you achieve lifetime gold, Do you need only 25 elite nights each year to reach the 75 total nights for Platinum?



Nope, lifetime status only kicks in when you fall below that earned level of lifetime status. (let's say you start staying 25 nights/year or so. Then your lifetime Gold takes over.) Otherwise, to increase status, you need to meet the complete annual requirements of Platinum.


----------



## kjd (Dec 22, 2012)

If a person is designated a lifetime Gold member is there much of a real difference in becoming platinum?  I can understand there is a difference when you calculate yearly reward points but otherwise, there doesn't seem to be much of a difference between platinum and gold if you're a lifetime gold member.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 22, 2012)

kjd said:


> If a person is designated a lifetime Gold member is there much of a real difference in becoming platinum?  I can understand there is a difference when you calculate yearly reward points but otherwise, there doesn't seem to be much of a difference between platinum and gold if you're a lifetime gold member.



I do use the 48 hour Plat res. guarantee from time to time. And the plat arrival gift is nice.  Otherwise, fairly similar.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 22, 2012)

beach.bar.bob said:


> Sweet new deal...Thanks Marriott!
> 
> I'm currently just over 2 million points and 706 nites...will be over 750 and thus Lifetime Platinum before end of 2013.
> 
> ...



I see where you can check you total nights but don't see total points. Where do you find that?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 22, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> With only leisure travel, we will never reach any of these levels. Perhaps silver, but we get that already with the CC.



I agree with your thread post.  We are silver members and have been silver members for three years now; looks like we will already be at this level.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 22, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I see where you can check you total nights but don't see total points. Where do you find that?



You have to call to get your lifetime points total.


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 22, 2012)

*Bonus points*



Mr. Vker said:


> I do use the 48 hour Plat res. guarantee from time to time. And the plat arrival gift is nice.  Otherwise, fairly similar.



Platinum gets you a 50% bonus on points earned vs 25% for Gold.  This can add up quickly if you have a lot of hotel stays.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 22, 2012)

scpoidog said:


> Platinum gets you a 50% bonus on points earned vs 25% for Gold.  This can add up quickly if you have a lot of hotel stays.



Agreed. I thought the poster meant other than points. I am a point absorber anyway I can!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 22, 2012)

_Moderator Note:  I have moved several posts in this thread to the Rollover Nights are a Permanent Benefit to Achieving Elite Status thread.  Please try to keep the two topics separated, this thread for Lifetime status-related info and the other thread to Rollover Nights-related info.  Thanks._


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 23, 2012)

good morning....

You can find your "lifetime" points by going to the MR site... Under contact us, you can send an email inquiry.  I did this yesterday and today they returned my email and told me I have 2.9 million lifetime points...  I also have 579 lifetime nights...Only 170 nights and I am lifetime platinum!!!  I am now GOLD lifetime platinum...  Not really a biggie because I will be platinum in 2013 because I made 165 nights in 2012, my rollover nights into 2013 will make me platinum into 2014 , by then I should have the 750 nights for Lifetime Platinum..

Is there a "years in program" requirement????


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 23, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> You can find your "lifetime" points by going to the MR site... Under contact us, you can send an email inquiry.  I did this yesterday and today they returned my email and told me I have 2.9 million lifetime points...  I also have 579 lifetime nights...Only 170 nights and I am lifetime platinum!!!  I am now GOLD lifetime platinum...  Not really a biggie because I will be platinum in 2013 because I made 165 nights in 2012, my rollover nights into 2013 will make me platinum into 2014 , by then I should have the 750 nights for Lifetime Platinum..
> 
> Is there a "years in program" requirement????





Puck;  I recently read somewhere that the "years in program" aspect has been eliminated.

I think it used to be 12 years or so, but that is now history.




.


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 23, 2012)

*Different ways people earn night/points?*

I'm curious how people accumulate so many more points than me even though I have more nights. 

For instance, I've have 796 nights but just under 2M points.  I've noticed others who have posted here have way more points but less nights (puckmanfl for example has 1M more points than me but 200 less nights). 

I use the black credit card for all hotel stays and as my primary cc so I don't think I'm missing out on points opportunities there. 

Any suggestions as to what I'm not doing right?  Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2012)

scpoidog said:


> I'm curious how people accumulate so many more points than me even though I have more nights.
> 
> For instance, I've have 796 nights but just under 2M points.  I've noticed others who have posted here have way more points but less nights (puckmanfl for example has 1M more points than me but 200 less nights).
> 
> ...



My guess is that a lot of people here accumulate points through trading their TS week in for points. Thus they get lots of points and no nights that go with them.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 23, 2012)

good morning....

purchased all 4 of my weeks retail.... got tons of MR points...about 1,500,000 in sales incentives...paid for all on MR card..pay MF's on MR card!!!  Have a few referral MR points too!!!!


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 23, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> purchased all 4 of my weeks retail.... got tons of MR points...about 1,500,000 in sales incentives...paid for all on MR card..pay MF's on MR card!!!  Have a few referral MR points too!!!!



Ok. That makes me feel a little better.  Thanks.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 23, 2012)

scpoidog said:


> I'm curious how people accumulate so many more points than me even though I have more nights.
> 
> For instance, I've have 796 nights but just under 2M points.  I've noticed others who have posted here have way more points but less nights (puckmanfl for example has 1M more points than me but 200 less nights).
> 
> ...



Here are some recommendations:

1. Stay at Ritz Carlton, JW Marriott, and Full Service Marriott properties.  These places give more points for much fewer nights.  Staying at Fairfield Inn, Residence Inn, and Courtyard will get much less points.

2. Book meetings at the hotels.  Just 2 meetings gets you 100K points easily.

3. Book a wedding at a Marriott Hotel.  Depending upon Food and Beverage spends you can get 1 million points over a weekend.

4. Pay for all travel expenses (air travel, car rentals, meals, etc) on the Marriott card.

5. Pay for all your timeshare MF each year with your Marriott Card.

6. Stay an average of 75 nights a year at a Marriott branded hotel that easily gets you about 250K MR points each year if you count the 2 mega bonus promotions.

7. Use the Marriott Rewards card for everything else.  You could get 1 million points a year for just using the card on normal spends.

8. Get MR points from car rentals instead of car loyalty points.  Do same for Airlines.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Here are some recommendations:
> 
> 1. Stay at Ritz Carlton, JW Marriott, and Full Service Marriott properties.  These places give more points for much fewer nights.  Staying at Fairfield Inn, Residence Inn, and Courtyard will get much less points.



Well the points are on a per dollar basis. So you get more points at Full Service and Ritz Carlton because they simply cost much more money. Given the choice I will go for a cheaper rate than more points. Only Residence Inn gives fewer points per dollar (5 points per $).



> 2. Book meetings at the hotels.  Just 2 meetings gets you 100K points easily.





> 3. Book a wedding at a Marriott Hotel.  Depending upon Food and Beverage spends you can get 1 million points over a weekend.





> 4. Pay for all travel expenses (air travel, car rentals, meals, etc) on the Marriott card.



This is a good way to accumulate points to get the 2 points per dollar spend.



> 5. Pay for all your timeshare MF each year with your Marriott Card.



5 points per dollar. For most with a single ownership week it may work out to 7,500 points.



> 6. Stay an average of 75 nights a year at a Marriott branded hotel that easily gets you about 250K MR points each year if you count the 2 mega bonus promotions.



To get this you have to spend $15,000 to $25,000 a year on Marriott travel alone. Perhaps possible if you have a business or business travel for your employer, not realistic for personal leisure travel.



> 7. Use the Marriott Rewards card for everything else.  You could get 1 million points a year for just using the card on normal spends.



I don't know many people that spend $1,000,0000 a year on just personal spends. It would take close to that to that 1,000,000 points with the credit card.



> 8. Get MR points from car rentals instead of car loyalty points.  Do same for Airlines.


----------



## tatmtr7 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well we have been Marriott timeshare owners since 1991 when theydid NOT count the nights spent in your timeshare as qualifiying  nights.  My husband is a plat and we are plat prem. with MVCI. Do you think that Marriott would go back on count the nights we stayed before they allowed timeshare nights to count to qualify for status?  I guess I can email but my hunch is no go.  Having being loyal for over 20 years and buying all the timeshares from them maybe they would consider it?
Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2012)

tatmtr7 said:


> Well we have been Marriott timeshare owners since 1991 when theydid NOT count the nights spent in your timeshare as qualifiying  nights.  My husband is a plat and we are plat prem. with MVCI. Do you think that Marriott would go back on count the nights we stayed before they allowed timeshare nights to count to qualify for status?  I guess I can email but my hunch is no go.  Having being loyal for over 20 years and buying all the timeshares from them maybe they would consider it?
> Thanks



You won't be able to get them to give night credits for stays before they started allowing ownership nights to count toward Elite status. No sense even asking because it simply won't happen. You are talking about reservations that are four or more years old. They probably don't even have easy access to those reservations.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 24, 2012)

*Marriott Lifetime Elite Rules Changing (For The Better)*

For those of us who do the majority of our business travel staying in Marriott Hotels and their family of brands, Marriott has some great news coming in 2013.

Though the company does not advertise it or promote it, Marriott offers lifetime elite status to its most loyal travelers. Beginning next year (I assume on January 1, though specific date is not mentioned), Lifetime elite status requirements will be lowered to the following:

Platinum: 750 Lifetime Nights plus 2 million points earned
Gold:  500 Lifetime Nights plus 1.6 million points earned
Silver: 250 Lifetime Nights plus 1 million points earned

It's good to see that sustained loyalty is recognized and rewarded by the largest hotel company in the land.


----------



## Sunbum (Dec 25, 2012)

scpoidog said:


> I'm curious how people accumulate so many more points than me even though I have more nights.
> 
> For instance, I've have 796 nights but just under 2M points.  I've noticed others who have posted here have way more points but less nights (puckmanfl for example has 1M more points than me but 200 less nights).
> 
> ...



I have the opposite problem. 3.2 million points and only 363 nights


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 25, 2012)

good afternoon....

I forgot about the 300,000 pts. obtained... for playing "I've got a secret" with the sales rep, 20 times at sales tours.  That 15K nosh sure does add up to a tasty meal!!!!


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 25, 2012)

I just got an email reply from Marriott and I'm at 4.2 million lifetime points. I have 719 LT nights and I would have made LT Plat  this year but we've had to cancel 28 days at MFC due to an injury. I'll make it in 2014 for sure. I was estimating another 3-4 years under the old rules.

Right now my MRP balance is about 100k. We sure had a good time with the other 4.1 million though. Room upgrades, 1st class airfares on points, numerous hotels, resorts and even one TS on MRP's.

I am concerned about the number of increased LT plats. I think this will increase the numbers tremendously which kind of dilutes the status a bit. The CL's will be a lot more crowded in the future and upgrades will become more scarce IMO.


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 26, 2012)

Sunbum said:


> I have the opposite problem. 3.2 million points and only 363 nights



How did you get so many points without hotel stays?  Did you trade your weeks for MR points like puckmanfl?


----------



## Safti (Dec 26, 2012)

Question:

I have been a Plat for the past 4 years. I have 500 nights and 1.6 million MR points. That puts me at a gold LT next year. Is gold LT as good as Plat? Right now Plat gets 50% bonus earnings on base points. Will gold LT get that or is this a demotion?


----------



## Armada (Dec 26, 2012)

What points count towards lifetime status?

Is it any and all points deposited to your account?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 26, 2012)

Armada said:


> What points count towards lifetime status?
> 
> Is it any and all points deposited to your account?



The new program terms and conditions will be communicated sometime at the start of 2013.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 26, 2012)

Safti said:


> Question:
> 
> I have been a Plat for the past 4 years. I have 500 nights and 1.6 million MR points. That puts me at a gold LT next year. Is gold LT as good as Plat? Right now Plat gets 50% bonus earnings on base points. Will gold LT get that or is this a demotion?



LT gold status is just the same as gold, but you have a guarantee that you won't drop below gold. So with LT gold you'll get the 25% bonus earnings on base points.

LT status (plat, gold or silver) is going to get you the same perks you would receive with the regular status. You won't notice a difference unless you don't make the requirements in a year and you'll now have a safety net. 

Once you earn LT gold you'll never have less than gold status. But that is not the same as plat.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm at 535 nights and 1.825M points. Should make LT Plat in three-four years


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 26, 2012)

Do points earned from CC spending count?  And do stay credits from timeshares and CC count?

I'm just thinking that I can pretty easily shift spending to a Marriott credit card and focus on Marriott timeshares, and possibly earn LT Platinum within a few years.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 26, 2012)

Safti said:


> Question:
> 
> I have been a Plat for the past 4 years. I have 500 nights and 1.6 million MR points. That puts me at a gold LT next year. Is gold LT as good as Plat? Right now Plat gets 50% bonus earnings on base points. Will gold LT get that or is this a demotion?



When you get LT Gold, they don't downgrade you from a Plat status to LT Gold. If you fail to ever qualify for gold status in any given year based on nights, you will have at least LT Gold status. If you achieve Platinum status, you will be Platinum.


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 26, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Do points earned from CC spending count?  And do stay credits from timeshares and CC count?
> 
> I'm just thinking that I can pretty easily shift spending to a Marriott credit card and focus on Marriott timeshares, and possibly earn LT Platinum within a few years.



Yes and yes.  The credit card points have been huge for me, especially the 5x points at Marriott hotels.


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 26, 2012)

Safti said:


> Question:
> 
> I have been a Plat for the past 4 years. I have 500 nights and 1.6 million MR points. That puts me at a gold LT next year. Is gold LT as good as Plat? Right now Plat gets 50% bonus earnings on base points. Will gold LT get that or is this a demotion?



Here is link to the benefit levels. To me lifetime gold is good enough as you get free Internet and access to the concierge lounge.  Plat adds the 50% bonus and the ability to jam yourself into a hotel within 24 hours. 

https://www.marriott.com/rewards/member-benefits.mi


----------



## mav (Dec 27, 2012)

scpoidog said:


> Here is link to the benefit levels. To me lifetime gold is good enough as you get free Internet and access to the concierge lounge.  Plat adds the 50% bonus and the ability to jam yourself into a hotel within 24 hours.
> 
> https://www.marriott.com/rewards/member-benefits.mi



   Oh my! Gold sounds just fine to me! Thank you for the info.


----------



## kjd (Dec 27, 2012)

Gold is good enough.  My stays are usually at Courtyards, Fairfields, Residence Inns and Spring Hill Suites.  Many of these moderately priced Marriott brands have no real ability to upgrade anyone who is a platinum member.  Most of those hotels only have similar rooms and have no conceirge floors.  As a welcome gift they usually offer you a bottle of water or 500 MRPs.  That's about it. 

If you stay at the top of the line Marriotts like the JW, Gaylord, Ritz-Carlton, etc,  platinum probably is more of an advantage.  Either way it's all good.


----------



## Safti (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks to all who have educated me.


----------



## Sunbum (Dec 27, 2012)

scpoidog said:


> How did you get so many points without hotel stays?  Did you trade your weeks for MR points like puckmanfl?



Most came from using the Credit Card, some i bought at $.01, some were trades.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 27, 2012)

good evening....

I have never traded my weeks for MR points....!!!!!

My 2.9 million came from the following sources

#1 sales incentives for retail TS purchases
#2 referrals
#3 Paid for all of my TS purcahses with MR card   5 pts per $$$
#4  all MF's on MR card.
#5  over 20 sales tours  at 15-20k per..
#6  10 pts/dollar spent at Marriotts during my vacations...
#7   generalized use of the MR card...

I believe trading weeks for MR points is a poor use of my week... just my opinion...


----------



## Sunbum (Dec 27, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> I have never traded my weeks for MR points....!!!!!
> 
> ...



I agree with the trading for points. I did it back in the late 90's when i was young and nieve. (and internet was young). Now if i can't use them, i rent them out for at least double my MF's.


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 28, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> I have never traded my weeks for MR points....!!!!!
> 
> ...



Sorry puckman, I misread your first post about how you got your points.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 28, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> I have never traded my weeks for MR points....!!!!!
> 
> ...


I just checked our lifetime total and it is 3.725 million points and 425 nights. We accumulate through the same as above but not in the same order. We get 85k points a year from MFs so that is number 1 for us. 

We've been platinum for a few years and tonight I'm checking into a cheap Fairfield Inn to make 75 nights and retain plat for 2013 so hopefully we can work our way to lifetime plat in a few years or so.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 28, 2012)

I noticed that you get 15 nights credit with a personal card and 10 nights credit with a business card.  I'm assuming that with both, you get 25 nights towards status?  (From there...  a few timeshare stays, a few hotel stays, and some credit card spending, and it looks easy to hit Gold or Platinum.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 28, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> I have never traded my weeks for MR points....!!!!!
> 
> ...



I was pointing out that trading for points was a way for one to quickly amass a lot of points with not very many nights to show for it. Though the said is true for purchase incentives which I didn't think of.

While trading a high value week bought developer for points may not be a good value, with DC now I can see some situations where it may make sense. We considered doing it with one of our 2013 weeks but were able to get enough points for our recent travel package without it. We might consider it again in the future. Earning through hotel stays and the CC is a slow go, converting two weeks to points is a way to get almost 200,000 points in a hurry for about the same MF cost as buying them from Marriott.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 28, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I noticed that you get 15 nights credit with a personal card and 10 nights credit with a business card.  I'm assuming that with both, you get 25 nights towards status?  (From there...  a few timeshare stays, a few hotel stays, and some credit card spending, and it looks easy to hit Gold or Platinum.)



I can't speak for the business card but I have both versions of the regular cards and you only get the nights bonus for one.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice change, I am now LT Plat! :whoopie:

I am at 2.5 million points and 950 nights, I was only 50 short for the previous LT levels so I obtained LT plat a little early.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 3, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I noticed that you get 15 nights credit with a personal card and 10 nights credit with a business card.  I'm assuming that with both, you get 25 nights towards status?  (From there...  a few timeshare stays, a few hotel stays, and some credit card spending, and it looks easy to hit Gold or Platinum.)


The rules say you only get the higher bonus, but I suppose it is possible that you could mistakenly get both bonuses.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2013)

Searching some of the threads that ask the same question on FlyerTalk seem to indicate that you'll only get one credit.  (In the rules AND in reality, unfortunately.)

FWIW, the Starwood AmEx works differently than that.  I have a personal and business one, and I get the night/stay credit for both.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 9, 2013)

Steve A said:


> More than enough points for platinum elite, 2.75 million, but only silver in terms of nights, 438. I might make it to gold over the next two years. Do they count bonus nights like for spending over x amount on your Marriott credit card?



Yes. Those nights factor into your total nights accumulated which appears on your Marriott Rewards home page when you log in to your MR account.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 9, 2013)

kjd said:


> Just checked mine with Marriott.  Have 1.6 million lifetime points due to pre-construction purchases many years ago.  Qualifies for Gold.  However, I only have 361 nights stays.  Need to get to 500 for lifetime Gold.
> 
> As you know you may accumulate nights from the use of the credit card.
> My question is:
> ...



The 15 nights elite credit each year for holding the Black MR credit card count, as well as the bonus elite night credit you receive for every $3k of spend you put on the card. The 10 night bonus for each meeting you hold counts too.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 9, 2013)

scpoidog said:


> I'm curious how people accumulate so many more points than me even though I have more nights.
> 
> For instance, I've have 796 nights but just under 2M points.  I've noticed others who have posted here have way more points but less nights (puckmanfl for example has 1M more points than me but 200 less nights).
> 
> ...



I exchange one of my MVCI units for 125,000 MRPs every other year and always use my Black Marriott CC to pay maintenance fees.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 9, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Do points earned from CC spending count?  And do stay credits from timeshares and CC count?
> 
> I'm just thinking that I can pretty easily shift spending to a Marriott credit card and focus on Marriott timeshares, and possibly earn LT Platinum within a few years.



Yes. All points and all nights credited to your account count regardless of source.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 10, 2013)

This question may have been already answered, but didn't see it on a quick review of the posts.  Once you achieve lifetime status - say Platinum status for this discussion - will you always be Platinum?  Will you be grandfathered in if the qualification requirements should go up again in the future?  Or, if qualifications change and you have not met those thresholds, will the status be removed and you once again have to achieve what it is you are missing?  I would think once they issue you lifetime status you would be grandfathered in, but my hunch is they probably don't address this?

I too am glad to see the thresholds lowered - as I have been Platinum for quite a few years now between business travel, my timeshares, and my credit card.  However, I am guessing those room upgrades may become harder to get.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 10, 2013)

hcarman said:


> This question may have been already answered, but didn't see it on a quick review of the posts.  Once you achieve lifetime status - say Platinum status for this discussion - will you always be Platinum?  Will you be grandfathered in if the qualification requirements should go up again in the future?  Or, if qualifications change and you have not met those thresholds, will the status be removed and you once again have to achieve what it is you are missing?  I would think once they issue you lifetime status you would be grandfathered in, but my hunch is they probably don't address this?
> 
> I too am glad to see the thresholds lowered - as I have been Platinum for quite a few years now between business travel, my timeshares, and my credit card.  However, I am guessing those room upgrades may become harder to get.


Once you achieve Lifetime Platinum status you'll always stay at platinum, even if your stays fall below 75 in a given year.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 10, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> Once you achieve Lifetime Platinum status you'll always stay at platinum, even if your stays fall below 75 in a given year.



I understand the part about if your stay falls below 75 you would still have Platinum.  What I wonder is if you qualify for Platinum for Life based on today's thresholds - and they decide to raise the thresholds in the future - would you still be grandfathered in to the old thresholds?  In other words, I seem to remember the new threshold for Platinum was 750 nights, 2 million points.  If I qualify based on this, but then a few years down the line they decide you need 1200 nights and 4 million points - which I likely would not have - would I lose my Platinum for Life or be grandfathered in?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2013)

hcarman said:


> I understand the part about if your stay falls below 75 you would still have Platinum.  What I wonder is if you qualify for Platinum for Life based on today's thresholds - and they decide to raise the thresholds in the future - would you still be grandfathered in to the old thresholds?  In other words, I seem to remember the new threshold for Platinum was 750 nights, 2 million points.  If I qualify based on this, but then a few years down the line they decide you need 1200 nights and 4 million points - which I likely would not have - would I lose my Platinum for Life or be grandfathered in?



IMO, lifetime Platinum, means lifetime. Once you got it, you have it. If they change the threshold, I would expect to be grandfathered in under the old standards.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> IMO, lifetime Platinum, means lifetime. Once you got it, you have it. If they change the threshold, I would expect to be grandfathered in under the old standards.



Agree. This is how I understand the Lifetime status.


----------



## mightywyrm (Jan 12, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> IMO, lifetime Platinum, means lifetime. Once you got it, you have it. If they change the threshold, I would expect to be grandfathered in under the old standards.



I tend to agree, but must also note that there's no reason to believe that a new "Lifetime Diamond" and/or "Lifetime Sapphire" tier cannot be added above platinum. 

It's entirely up to Marriott what they provide to those designated "platinum", even if it does last a lifetime.


----------

